# How can I discharge stored up static electricity from my hands?



## Cool Joe (Aug 31, 2008)

How can I remove static electricity stored in my hands? No wrist straps please.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 31, 2008)

Touch your hands to some metallic object for a few moments, the static electricity will be removed.


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 31, 2008)

beta testing said:


> How can I remove static electricity stored in my hands? No wrist straps please.


 
Touching a grounded metal object once in a while helps to remove static electricity generated in the body.

If u want something professional then there are some professional devices available that control static electricity using alpha-emitting devices containing *Polonium*.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 31, 2008)

I read that touching a metallic tap is good. Is it really?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 31, 2008)

@ beta testing: there's another thread going on with more detailed explanations -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=930411&posted=1#post930411


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 31, 2008)

^Thanks for that


----------



## patkim (Aug 31, 2008)

You can touch a metalic object..but if the charge built on your hand is  good enough then you might as well experiance a very small shock kind of feeling and you might as well see sparks between your hand and that object!! 

You would never know that there's static on your body unless it is discharged after being in contact with another conductive or semiconductive material.


----------

